# Quarantine



## Dianna (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I have been here reading lots about the best way to set up quarantine. I see many people put their frogs into well planted set ups. To me this is counter productive. What I mean by this is if your frogs have worms and they are in such set ups then you really aren't solving the problem even with treatment, as the worms and nasties are going to harbor themselves in the leaves, plants and mosses. Now I know you can toss everything in these, but why not set them up on moist papertowel with the proper hiding places? I have set all my new frogs up tubs for there quarantine on moist papertowel with plastic huts a water dish and lots of pothos cuttings. So far they are out and about eating and even eggs. This way with any positive fecals I can keep things clean and get rid of any parasites. They will only be like this for approx. a month if all fecals and tests can come back negative, this way I can see the frogs easily and notice any problems and separate if needed. I'm new to this and hoping that some of the vet. froggers will chime in. I'm not putting anyones methods down either, just looking for the reasons. For me I would like to get rid of any parasites and then place them into there well planted tanks.
Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have quite a few quarantine containers and they are all setup with plants and leaf litter when i put frogs in there and then they all get tossed when the quarantine period is done, make it as natural as possible to minimize the stress


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My quarantine containers are $5.00 Petco Critter Keepers with some sphagnum moss, leaf litter and some sort of hide.
When it`s time to remove the frogs everything inside the container gets thrown out.

John


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Dianna said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been here reading lots about the best way to set up quarantine. I see many people put their frogs into well planted set ups. To me this is counter productive. What I mean by this is if your frogs have worms and they are in such set ups then you really aren't solving the problem even with treatment, as the worms and nasties are going to harbor themselves in the leaves, plants and mosses.



Having a bed of sphagnum can help prolong the life of the quarantine container before it gets stale or septic. Live plants will also help (a little) with keeping the air clean in the typical sealed sweater box. Paper towel needs more frequent attention, which is fine if you are treating the frogs for something. However, assuming that you are later in the QT process, and the frogs are testing clean, there's no real reason to stress them out with overly frequent container changes.

EDIT: I misread the OP.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I do like the ideas and such, its just that I'm not seeing the stress and such. Like I said I'm getting eggs and everyone is eating and active. I know that I do have to change the papertowel more often to. I have a method to transfer and it seems to do well without terorizing the frogs. I'm just getting imput and again i don't think anyones methods are bad. 
Dianna


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Same as above - I throw in a small layer of sphag, loads of leaf litter, and pothos cuttings.


----------

